# Stonefly fever on B.S.F.



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

5/21 Just got back from fishing the stonefly hatch up on the B.S.F. with gg88. Action wasn't hot, but it was steady. Lower down in the canyon there was adults everywhere!! Seeing this we chucked some big dries and did well. Once we got further up the canyon we saw NO adults so decided to switch up to nymphing em, and did well with this technique, gg88 slayed em nymphin! All in all it was a great, fun day with lots of pretty scenery, plenty small browns and cutts, but not as HOT as anticipated.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

those last two pics are freaking awesome, i wish i knew how to do that... now heres my retarded question for ya.... B.S.F?

**
edit


how dident i know where the BSF was lol.... thats what i get for not having my coffee before posting.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

kochanut said:


> those last two pics are freaking awesome, i wish i knew how to do that...


All the varied photos that I post are all done using my iphone believe it or not! Those black and white ones with little color(last 2 pics here) were done with app called colorsplash, one of the coolest apps I've seen for iphones.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

tacokid789 said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > those last two pics are freaking awesome, i wish i knew how to do that...
> ...


im going to have to take a look and see if something like that is available for the android OS.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

I bet there is, if not I'm pretty sure that photobucket.com allows you do do a lot of that stuff.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great pics. Cool looking stones! I would think the fish would be bigger where there are so many stone flies??


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Great pics. Cool looking stones! I would think the fish would be bigger where there are so many stone flies??


Thats the BSF for ya. :roll:

Hopefully it starts getting better within the next few days.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

------


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If there is already stones on the BSF, the other rivers with big bugs (salmonflies) AND big fish should be going in a week or two!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> If there is already stones on the BSF, the other rivers with big bugs (salmonflies) AND big fish should be going in a week or two!


GET READY!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

tacokid789 said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > If there is already stones on the BSF, the other rivers with big bugs (salmonflies) AND big fish should be going in a week or two!
> ...


think further north.... ill give you a hint, it rhymes with Renry's Pork.....


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

there's other rivers around here to find them....


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had fun that is a cool stream to fish thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hit the BSF today for a little while, No adult salmonflies coming off at all, I tried a lower section of the river. Threw some salmonfly dries for the hell of it, but those didn't work. I switched to a stone nymph and couldn't seem to catch any either :?: :x . Managed 1 brown on a PTN, for the short time I was there.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

is there a glossary of acronyms on this site? what's BSF?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How about Black Smith Fork.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> is there a glossary of acronyms on this site? what's BSF?


Big Stone Flies??? :lol:


----------

